# Girl in boat wreck!



## Bowfisher (Aug 1, 2009)

Please pray for a young girl in a boat accident in Decatur Al. on Friday nite, she and another young man got thrown out of a bass boat and her leg was cut very bad. We had the misfortune of seeing them when they came into the boat ramp yelling for 911...they life flighted her out but I do not know what her status is,,,some one said she was 16. I don't know much more than that..


----------



## christy (Aug 1, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 1, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## SavedbyGrace (Aug 1, 2009)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 1, 2009)

Prayers sent,that she made it in time and is sewed up and at home now.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Aug 1, 2009)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Russ Toole (Aug 1, 2009)

Hope the idiot driving the boat gets charged too.


----------



## gtparts (Aug 1, 2009)

Prayers offered.


----------



## Lorri (Aug 1, 2009)

prayers sent and hope she is doing well now.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 1, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 1, 2009)

Destin Bound said:


> Hope the idiot driving the boat gets charged too.


Please don't rush to judgment. 

I know of the family involved and it was truly an accident.  I know the family appreciates all the thoughts and prayers during this time.  

The young lady was thrown from the boat her father was driving while fishing on waters he grew up on.  As she was thrown she was injured by the prop.  She was MedFlighted to the hospital where surgeons were trying to save her leg.  As of this evening those are all the details available.  
Please continue praying and if you have children of you own,  be sure to hug them extra tight tonight.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Prayers sent.

Brian1


----------



## JuliaH (Aug 2, 2009)

Prayers sent for the girl and all her family!!


----------



## Lorri (Aug 2, 2009)

lifeisgood said:


> Please don't rush to judgment.
> 
> I know of the family involved and it was truly an accident.  I know the family appreciates all the thoughts and prayers during this time.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing - any updates on the young lady.  So sad for her and her family.  Makes you realize how precious your children are.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 2, 2009)

I wish I had better news to report.  The only update I got today was not good. 
As of this morning, a gynecological specialist was called in from Nashville to attempt to reconstruct her down there.  She will most likely have to use a colostomy bag for the rest of her life.  
There is only a 10% chance that she will get to keep her leg.  She has been in and out of surgery all day and they are keeping her sedated.  

The story I got about the accident is that her dad was driving the boat.  Apparently, he hit a log or something in the water and it caused the boat to fishtail (no pun intended) around to the right and it threw the girl and the other passenger.  The boat spun around 360.  When the driver got the boat stopped he dove into the water after his daughter.  She was wading in the water and said to him, "Daddy, it got my legs."  
Luckily, another boat was not far behind and saw them and called 911 and said that it looked like MedFlight was needed.  The helicopter landed at the marina and flew her to Huntsville which is about 25 miles by car.  The girl had to be revived while in the air - I'm sure from shock.    

This has been a very tragic accident and your continued prayers and positive thoughts are being heard and are greatly appreciated.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2009)

wow....very tragic...prayers sent to all involved.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow. Prayers sent. God can do miracles!!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Aug 3, 2009)

WOW this child needs a miracle.  God please help her, In Jesus name.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 3, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Walkie Takie (Aug 3, 2009)

*Power in Prayers*

Prayers on the way


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 3, 2009)

That is bad news.  Sure was hoping for something better.  Will continue praying.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## NoOne (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this, I pray the Lord will touch her and heal her.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 3, 2009)

If anyone uses Facebook, the family has set up a page for Molly - Miracles for Molly.  

Life South of Decatur has set up a blood drive for this sweet girl today.  I know most of y'all are from Georgia but this is a worthy reminder to donate blood when you can.  It can, and does, save lives.  Molly used over 50 units of blood during her surgeries this weekend so every drop counts!  

Your prayers are working.  The surgeons are working.  God is working!


----------



## Goatwoman (Aug 3, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !!


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 3, 2009)

Prayers added


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow I hope for nothing but the Best for her and her family . I will pray for her and her family for strength to make it thru this.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 4, 2009)

oh Y'all!!!!  God is SO great!!!  Today was a good day for Molly.  She was alert today and the docs took her off of the major pain meds.  She will continue to have her epidural but they are planning to ween her off of that soon.  The docs tried to take her off of the vent but that didn't go as well.  She will continue on that with the hopes of weening her from that in the next 24-48 hours.  
Her leg was twitching which is a sign that she may have some sciatic nerve response and some activity.  
I talked to another nurse friend of mine today and she said that Molly's femoral artery was completely cut so the fact that they were able to get to the femoral bypass as quickly as they did truly made a difference.  The leg twitch and pulse are all very good signs but she still has some risk of compartment syndrome in addition to losing the leg altogether.  
Her leg was nearly severed at the hip and the femur was completely broken in one spot and nearly broken in another.  Her ankle was also crushed but the docs were able to place pins and plates in her femur and they did reconstruct her ankle. 

Your prayers have truly made a difference.   Let's keep it going and pass it on!!!  Our God is an awesome god!!!!   

m


----------



## Goddard (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you for the update.   God is good.   I will continue to pray for this young lady, her family and the doctors and the nurses taking care of her.


----------



## Lorri (Aug 4, 2009)

Awe this is AWESOME NEWS - GOD IS GREAT.  Will continue  to pray for her and her family.  Please keep us updated.  So hard when it is your child to see your child suffering.  Makes you want to hug your children real close.


----------



## SGADawg (Aug 4, 2009)

Great news.  We will continue to pray for her full recovery.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 4, 2009)

That's encouraging news.  It's Amazing...God created our bodies with a miraculous ability to heal.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats why we serve the LIVING God!! He is alive and on the throne!!


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 4, 2009)

8/4/09.  
Molly is doing very well today.  She spoke to her parents for a few minutes late last night.  She was alert and there were some twitches in her leg.  This is all very good news!!  They are still not 100% sure will keep her leg but all signs are very good today.  
I don't know of any upcoming surgery for her but please keep her in your prayers.  
I just have to mention that I have not always believed in the power of prayer but I have been witness to so many miracles lately that I am now a firm believer in the power prayer has.  My faith is strong but it has been strengthened by y'all.  Thank you for that and allowing me to be a small part of your community here.  It is amazing that strangers don't even hesitate to drop down to their knees and pray for a girl they don't even know!  
Through God anything is possible!!!


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 4, 2009)

wonderful news, prayers sent


----------



## Lorri (Aug 5, 2009)

You are right through God anything is possible.  Power of prayers does work.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 5, 2009)

Now that is some very good news.  Will continue the prayers, looks like they are working pretty good.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## sureshot375 (Aug 5, 2009)

Prayers for continued recovery.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 5, 2009)

Prayers added.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 5, 2009)

very encouraging news indeed.  Prayers continuing...


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 6, 2009)

8/6 update

Molly is doing SO much better!!!  She has been up asking for a coke and bbq ribs.  PTL!!!  
She is healing very nicely; much better than expected.  She will spend a few more weeks in the hospital and will need extensive therapy the at least 6 months with no guarantee that she will walk again.  This is still a much better prognosis than originally given.  

God is so great!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 6, 2009)

Praise God Almighty!!!


Give our best to the young Lady and her Family and we'll keep praying


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 6, 2009)

lifeisgood said:


> 8/6 update
> 
> Molly is doing SO much better!!!  She has been up asking for a coke and bbq ribs.  PTL!!!
> She is healing very nicely; much better than expected.  She will spend a few more weeks in the hospital and will need extensive therapy the at least 6 months with no guarantee that she will walk again.  This is still a much better prognosis than originally given.
> ...


----------



## Lorri (Aug 6, 2009)

lifeisgood said:


> 8/6 update
> 
> Molly is doing SO much better!!!  She has been up asking for a coke and bbq ribs.  PTL!!!
> She is healing very nicely; much better than expected.  She will spend a few more weeks in the hospital and will need extensive therapy the at least 6 months with no guarantee that she will walk again.  This is still a much better prognosis than originally given.
> ...




Awesome NEWS.  Will continue you to pray for her and her family that have the strength to take care of her and be there for her through all she will have to go through still.  She seems like a very determined young lady I am sure if it is God's will she will walk again.


----------



## Mackey (Aug 12, 2009)

Lifeisgood,
Hey buddy, we need an update.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 13, 2009)

Prayers continue for here full recovery!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 13, 2009)

The Family and Friends have a Facebook page set up for Her and give updates on how she is doing. I dont know the Family or this young Lady, but I have been keeping track of Her this way and will continue to pray for her..

The Facebook page is Called "Miracles for Molly"


This a Copy and Paste from that Page,
Update for August 12th:

Molly had her routine wound maintenance surgery today and it went very well! There was no dead tissue to remove and the doctors didn't have to use quite as much of the material they've been using to pack her wounds. Some of her smaller wounds have improved enough that they didn't require the packing material at all.... both of these things are definite signs that her body is healing as it should be. Her epidural was removed during this surgery and she seems to be tolerating her pain level pretty well so far. Her doctors reported that they're very pleased with the progress she's been making so all in all today was a very good day.

Tonight she was thirsty, thirsty, thirsty and couldn't seem to drink enough apple juice, chocolate milk and even just plain old water. Tomorrow is a "rest" day with no surgery planned so she'll be able to eat and she's already talking about what she'd like to have.

Her spirits are good although she was a little tired and nauseated tonight which is to be expected after having had her surgery late this afternoon. Her official hospital status has been updated from Critical to Serious so that's another big hurdle she's crossed!

Polly, Brian and Angela want to thank Mrs. Hovis for bringing them lunch today at the hospital and for all of the kind things she's been doing for their family... it's really appreciated. Thanks to everyone for their continued prayers - we know they are working!


----------



## Michael Lee (Aug 13, 2009)

To God be the glory!  Prayers still going up


----------



## Mackey (Aug 13, 2009)

Swamp Runner,
I haven't learned how to navigate Facebook yet, so I appreciate your update so much. Please whoever keep us updated in case there are more like me here on the thread. Heck, I may be the only one here that can't navigate a web page, anyway I appreciate the information.

Mackey.


----------



## Rangerboats (Aug 18, 2009)

I just saw this post, and all I have to say is the power of prayer is amazing!!! God can do anything when you put your faith in him!! Continuing to pray for Molly that she continues to improve each day! May God Bless!!


----------



## Forgiven (Aug 18, 2009)

Praying for Molly and the family. We serve an awesome God. The Bible says where two or more are gathered............. I believe that part is covered. Great to know we can use a tool like this thread to bring honor and glory to our Heavenly Father through such a tragic event.


----------



## secondseason (Aug 18, 2009)

Update from Facebook August 18th

UPDATE FOR AUGUST 18TH:

Late last night Molly and her family were told that it is going to be necessary to perform an amputation on her leg tomorrow. Right now the full extent of the tissue that must be amputated is not known.

Later today Molly will have an arteriogram which is an imaging test that uses x-rays and a special dye to see inside the arteries. This will give Molly's doctors a more clear answer as to how much of her leg will need to be amputated for the best result possible.

We will post another update when more is known about the results of the arteriogram and the plan for her surgery tomorrow.

Facebook will not allow groups as large as ours to email all members so if you get this update please take a moment to post a message on your personal wall asking people to pray for Molly as she faces this difficult new challenge.

THANKS and GOD BLESS!


----------



## secondseason (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is the link from caring bridge for Molly....

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/mollymoses/mystory


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 18, 2009)

What a horrible, horrible accident for this family and young lady to endure.
They are certainly in my prayers and on my mind.

I am so sorry.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re:*

Prayers sent.

My little problems don't seem so big now.


----------



## Bowser (Aug 18, 2009)

Prayers Sent...


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 18, 2009)

formula1 said:


> Prayers sent.
> 
> My little problems don't seem so big now.



I guess that's what I've been feeling but was unable to put my finger on it.


----------



## kgo (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 19, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## one_shot (Aug 19, 2009)

Prayers for Molly sent..


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 19, 2009)

Does anyone have an update????
Please.


----------



## secondseason (Aug 19, 2009)

I read today that her leg was amputated just above the knee.  They are happy with the prognosis.  Molly wanted a corndog with ketchup and the doctor had put on her chart that she was to have it.


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 19, 2009)

We're still sending prayers to Molly & all the family !


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm sorry I've been MIA for a bit.  

The docs did have to amputate Molly's leg today.  It was a very sad day for the family but they all know it was for the best for Molly and her overall healing.  
Here is her FB update....

Molly is out of surgery a doing well. Dr. Gray (the plastic surgeon) came out first at about 7:00pm and said he was very pleased with the result of his part of the surgery. Molly's left leg was removed just above the knee and the procedure was finished by Dr. Bryant (the Othopaedic Trauma Surgeon.) Dr. Bryant came out just little before 8:00pm and was also very positive when she spoke with the family. We were so pleased that she was able to make herself available to perform Molly's surgery today... we send her a special thank you for all that she's done! Her parting words to us were that "this is the first day of the rest of Molly's life" and she said the outlook for her recovery is very positive. Today/tonight's surgery was Molly's 10th surgery. She has been a trooper!

Molly's spirits are good and she's handled this development with an incredible amount of grace and maturity. Everyone in the family sees this as a very positive step towards her recovery.

She was VERY positive about her surgery and wanted everyone to see her leg! She's starving and waiting for her corn dog with ketchup (this was written on the doctor's orders to make sure she gets it!) We've been told they're cleaning the grill and she should get her snack in about 15-20 minutes.

THANKS to everyone for your prayers, love and support! It means so much to everyone and especially to Molly!

The family is trying to get back to some normalcy with jobs and school for her younger sister.  It has been a tough week for them but everyone is very positive and taking everything day by day.  
Molly is an incredibly strong and positive young woman.  She will continue to undergo various surgeries but this amputation will reduce the need for so much dead tissue removal surgeries.  That alone will keep her body stronger.  

Our God is awesome.  Please continue to pray for Molly and her family and her  family of health care workers right now.


----------



## christianhunter (Aug 19, 2009)

My prayers are with Molly and her Family.I feel so bad for them.My prayers are sent.


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 19, 2009)

Praying for a total Recovery.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 20, 2009)

Molly is continuing to do well.  She has come to terms with the loss of her leg.  She told the doctors and prosthetist she wanted a "pretty leg" in a few months.  The miracle in this is that her leg was really cut much higher, closer to her hip.  Her leg had healed a lot already so they just had to take the leg just above her knee and she will be able to have a much more functional prosthetic and will be able to walk again!!  
since this news hit the papers and FB and Caring Bridge, she has gotten tons and tons of positive and uplifting comments from other prosthetic users.  Many of these comments have come from people that lost a limb as a youth and have gone on to do GREAT things in life.  
The other positive outcome of all of this is that she will have fewer debridement operations and will actually begin to heal much more efficiently and will be in a lot less pain.  The doctor said, "This is the beginning of the rest of Molly's life."  
Molly continues to stay positive but still needs our prayers.  She still has a very long road to recovery but it may be happening quicker than originally anticipated.


----------



## aaronward9 (Aug 20, 2009)

i jsut saw this thread... glad things are seeming to work out for Molly... still praying for that LONG road ahead...

i had a friend at Georgia Southern that was run over by a drunk guy driving a jet ski and she had to have her leg amputated..  she has the best personality and even has a pink polka-dotted prosthetic leg!  Molly seems like a tough girl so she will do fine!


----------



## ranger1977 (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't even begin to imagine.............

Sometimes you can be as careful as you know how, but things still happen.

May God continue to bless the family, the doctors, and everyone else involved.


----------

